# Handy Meal/Menu Planning For Groups



## gracecharlotte (Mar 22, 2017)

Super handy group meal/menu tool for those folks who professionally lead multi-day trips and plan around things like dietary restrictions and would prefer to spend their time planning logistics, risk management, etc. https://wholesumfoodcalc.com/https://wholesumfoodcalc.com/


----------

